# Hanging a picture without finding stud



## RCGA (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm looking to hang two ~10lb pictures. The long and the short of it is that I can't put them on studs. Would a normal picture hook suffice?


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

I see big heavy pictures and mirrors hung on just drywall all the time. They seem to hold fine the first time. It's just when you take it down and put back the nails start to loosen up and need to be moved.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

It is still prudent to use a drywall anchor of some type. 


ED


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

This is all I use for a wall anchor.
A simple trick is to predrill the hole using the Phillips bit, it makes it easier to insert.
Not sure how these people are breaking them when inserting in the reviews.
I use an impact driver to drive them and have never broken one.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/E-Z-Anco...h-Screws-20-Pack-25210/100140114?N=5yc1vZc2eq


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

joecaption said:


> This is all I use for a wall anchor.
> A simple trick is to predrill the hole using the Phillips bit, it makes it easier to insert.
> Not sure how these people are breaking them when inserting in the reviews.
> I use an impact driver to drive them and have never broken one.
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/E-Z-Anco...h-Screws-20-Pack-25210/100140114?N=5yc1vZc2eq


I have to echo the same sentiment...

For small stuff....the simple picture hooks work fine.....wife wife is an artist....our house is FULL of pictures....no issues


----------



## RCGA (Mar 13, 2013)

joecaption said:


> This is all I use for a wall anchor. A simple trick is to predrill the hole using the Phillips bit, it makes it easier to insert. Not sure how these people are breaking them when inserting in the reviews. I use an impact driver to drive them and have never broken one. http://www.homedepot.com/p/E-Z-Ancor-Twist-N-Lock-8-x-1-1-4-in-White-Nylon-Flat-Head-Phillips-75-Medium-Duty-Drywall-Anchors-with-Screws-20-Pack-25210/100140114?N=5yc1vZc2eq


So are you then just hanging the frame off of the screw? Or is a special type of picture hook needed?


----------



## jsams (Jun 13, 2014)

Search home depot for: World's Strongest Fastener Standard with Hook Plate (2-Anchors)

It won't let me post a link because I'm too new. I use those all the time and they are super strong and have a hook!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## adgjqetuo (Oct 21, 2011)

I use these and they work great - they come in different sizes for different weights. I'm not sure I'd trust the 50lb label rating, but I've used them for some large portrait frames (around 10lbs or so) and they have been hanging on my walls for years no issue.


----------



## RCGA (Mar 13, 2013)

adgjqetuo said:


> I use these and they work great - they come in different sizes for different weights. I'm not sure I'd trust the 50lb label rating, but I've used them for some large portrait frames (around 10lbs or so) and they have been hanging on my walls for years no issue.


Without a stud?


----------



## adgjqetuo (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah, the nails are pretty long and at an angle. 

Again, I wouldn't do 50lbs but 10 should be ok. 

Use 2 hooks if you can (spread apart).


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

It is much easier to get a good mount (centered and level) with wire cable on the frame that to try to use a loop on the frame if hooking the frame itself.

For anything over 10#. I habitually use two hooks because it is easier the level and the picture does not move with vibrations.

I have about 50 frames photos (a couple2'x4') with no problems. Hangers are cheaper than repairing weak attachments and fixing broken frames.

Dick


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

Go with an OOK three-nail hanger by Hillman. Way above your specifications.


----------

